# Leaking Francis Francis Iperespresso capsules Illy x1 Anniversary



## tiziano (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello,

unfortunately since last 2 days my machine has started to leak.

I have tried to see if there was something wrong with the head group but cant see anything and i have found out that there was not any rubber gasked installed on the head group.

Does anyone have this machineand can tell me to how to repair please? At least to know if do i need to buy a rubber gasked? i dont know about it because i did buy it used from someone and did work for few days then started to leak and for me its really strange there is no rubber gasked because i saw other francis franci illy machine have it. This machine has a copper head group.

I have attached the picture of the machine and the serial number which is X1 MIE ZLM710106

Many thanks

Regards


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

Let me ask you this question: if you take a picture of your car to a mechanic with it's serial number and then tell them it's leaking, do you think they'll be able to fix it?

Please, if you want help, at least send a video of the problem and and close up photos/videos of there the leak is coming from.

I don't mean to be rude, but this has been a recurring pattern on this forum.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

If there is no group head seal then it will always have leaked,

If the group head seal is missing, you'll need a new one which are not expensive


----------



## tiziano (Feb 23, 2013)

Wroking dog thanks for your reply. no i have checked better about this machine and its not missing the dead seal, actually it was working already as it was builded, maybe need new seal as the one i have attached here? thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Does it leak / drip while heating up ?


----------



## tiziano (Feb 23, 2013)

Mediumroaststeam you are right sorry about it you are not rude at all. ia have video but is not accepted here to attach , please can i send you thru email? thanks, regards


----------



## tiziano (Feb 23, 2013)

Mediumroaststeam i have attached a picture but dont know if can understand as for a video. regards


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi @tiziano  for a video just upload to YouTube if you can then copy/paste the link in your reply


----------



## tiziano (Feb 23, 2013)

El Carajillo no it doesent, just when i want to make a coffe. thanks


----------



## tiziano (Feb 23, 2013)

MildreM thanks for the advice i will do it now


----------



## tiziano (Feb 23, 2013)

Please check the 2 video link uplaoded on youtube below, hope this can help, thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The leak appears to be from the group head seal (running down outside P/F )

Put into Google Francis Francis changing head seal www.craystone shop.

This will bring up a 5 min video to show all the steps required.


----------



## tiziano (Feb 23, 2013)

thank you El carajillo, i have contacted illy in italy thru email telling them the exact model and serial number and they have sent me the picture attached but not sure if they sent me the right picture because as you can see from the photo i sent previously the head seal is not showed in the picture illy sent to me and i did let them know about it but still not replied. They told me that those seals showed in their picture will send me for free but will wait their reply about that head seal's photo i sent to know if im wrong. By the way i did open already the machine and found out where is the head seal as from the pic i sent as said i will see if illy will send me the correct one and i will replace it and see if is really that the problem i hope...im going to see the video anyway thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It does not appear to be the same as the one in the video,perhaps this is a generic picture.

I would suggest you follow the video and dismantle to see exactly which seals you have / need. Then you can compare.


----------



## tiziano (Feb 23, 2013)

yes i think so too that picture illy sent me is generic, i will wait and see what they will ship me. I have dismantled alread the group head and got that seal showd previously, i want to try first to replace that seal once i will get from illy, if it wont work i wil dismatle completely the head group to replace the rest of the seals, what do you thin? thanks


----------



## tiziano (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi all. I have received the 3 seal from illy company, the 2 small and the large one. I did replace the large one but nothing changed, the machine is still leaking. Hope someone can help please. Regards


----------

